# Thickening agent for salad dressing



## Number 18 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hello,

I have this Japanese ginger salad dressing where you add fresh onion (soy sauce-honey- sesame oil- oil- onion- ginger)

I mix them using a blender, it has a nice texture but it separates fast and I end up with runny dressing at the bottom.

What can I add to make it hold it consistency?


----------



## Hoot (Jun 9, 2011)

If you add the oil too fast, it will not hold long. Slow down a bit and see if that helps.
Slowest speed on the blender may help as well.


----------



## Number 18 (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh, that sounds logic.
hanks will try and give you an update.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 9, 2011)

Run the blender and add the oil in a small, slow stream.

Also a bit of Dijon mustard helps hold the emulsification


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 9, 2011)

jennyema said:


> Run the blender and add the oil in a small, slow stream.
> 
> Also a bit of Dijon mustard helps hold the emulsification


 
You beat me to both answers, Jenny!


----------



## powerplantop (Jun 9, 2011)

Number 18 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have this Japanese ginger salad dressing where you add fresh onion (soy sauce-honey- sesame oil- oil- onion- ginger)
> 
> ...


 
Do you have an immersion blender (sometimes called stick or hand blender)? If you do dressings mixed with them tend to stay together for a much longer time.


----------



## GrillingFool (Jun 9, 2011)

Go to your local drugstore and get some no-cook thickener for people with swallowing difficulties. "Thick It" is what I use. Doesn't add any flavor, you can get the precise consistency you want.

And I'd love that recipe!


----------



## Number 18 (Jun 9, 2011)

Erm, no that didn't work still runny.





> Run the blender and add the oil in a small, slow stream.
> 
> Also a bit of Dijon mustard helps hold the emulsification



Slow speed didn't work. And wouldn't Dijon mustard change the flavor?



> Do you have an immersion blender (sometimes called stick or hand  blender)? If you do dressings mixed with them tend to stay together for a  much longer time.



Yes I do, but how will it chop the onion?




> Go to your local drugstore and get some no-cook thickener for people  with swallowing difficulties. "Thick It" is what I use. Doesn't add any  flavor, you can get the precise consistency you want.
> 
> And I'd love that recipe!



Thanks, but I don't approve using products like these.


Ok people see how it looks
How they make it like that?
Mine is runnier than water lol


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 9, 2011)

Chop the onion first.



> Slow speed didn't work. And wouldn't Dijon mustard change the flavor?


 We didn't say to use a slow speed.  with the motor running, dribble in the oil in a slow steady stream.  The oil should go in slow, not the machine on slow.


----------



## justplainbill (Jun 10, 2011)

*Xanthan Gum*


----------



## GrillingFool (Jun 10, 2011)

> Thanks, but I don't approve using products like these.



Just in case you are unaware, that product is nothing but.... CORN STARCH.

So if you thicken HOT things with the traditional corn starch and water slurry,
you are using the exact same thing.


----------



## Number 18 (Oct 27, 2012)

ChefJune said:


> Chop the onion first.
> 
> We didn't say to use a slow speed.  with the motor running, dribble in the oil in a slow steady stream.  The oil should go in slow, not the machine on slow.



Oh, ok.  Should the oil be poured in by portions? 



justplainbill said:


> *Xanthan Gum*



If I find it.



GrillingFool said:


> Just in case you are unaware, that product is nothing but.... CORN STARCH.
> 
> So if you thicken HOT things with the traditional corn starch and water slurry,
> you are using the exact same thing.


Thanks but I don't like the sound of it.


----------

